# O RLY?



## Dennypocket (27. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute, 

Gleich mal vorweg, dieser Thread ist nicht allzu sinnvoll. Aber wieder mal suche ich was und google hat wirklich nichts ergeben. also ich habe mir die ersten 2 seiten angeguckt, fand nichts.

Ihr kennt sicher alle diese tolle "O RLY - Eule"
Dieses Pic von dieser erstaunten Eule mit dem Schriftzug "O RLY?"
Das Pic ist leicht gefunden auf Google, mein Favorit ist die mexikansiche "O RLMENTE - EULE" mit sombrero und bart

aber was ich suche ist diese Eule nur mit zeichen nachgemahlt

so zB

.._o_
...( )
.../.\

also aus so zeichen gebastelt.
die kann man dann super in die Signatur einfügen.

Hab sie in PvP-Videos gesehen, war mal in irgendeinem WoW-Forum. Und von da würd ich das teil gerne kopieren.
ich hoffe ich wisst, was ich meine.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
LG euer Denny

PS: weiters könnten ihr ja auch anderer solcher strichmännchen posten
selber zeichnen ist natürlich erlaubt! Falls es dafür schon einen Thread gibt, dann schade^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

du suchst due eule Oo


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      

{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY!


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      

{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY!


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      

{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY!


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      

{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY!


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      

{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY!


{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY?      




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2009)

Oder die große ?

…………………………………….__,,,,,,,---,,,,,,_…………………………………………………………
…………………………_,,,--~’’¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’’-,,_………………………………………………….
…………………….,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’~,_……………………………………………
…………………,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,………………………………………
……………..,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _,,_ ; ; ;¯’-,…………………………………..
…………..,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’_ ¯’-,\ ; ; ; ; ‘,…………………………………
…………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-~’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘;;;’, : |; ; ; ; ; ‘,……………………………….
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘/ :,-~’’~, : ‘,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,-‘ : // ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………………..
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,| : ‘-,;;;;,-‘ : /’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,……………………………
…….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,,___,,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………………………….
…….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-,;;’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-………………………….
……,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |…………………………
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘,;;;;|’’-~ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,…………………………
......| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;---,,,,,,,_,,,,-~’’, ‘-,;;;| ,,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………….
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’’~-,,,_ , , , , , , ‘,;,’,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;\……………………….
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,~-,, , ,,’’,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………………
……’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,¯’’;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………………
…….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,_,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,………………………
…….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………..
……..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; \…………………….
………\ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,……………………
……….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|……………………
………..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………………….
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,--~~--,, ; ; ; ; ;,--------,, ; ,--~, ; ; ,,-~, ; ;,--,,;,,-~~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………..
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ . ,,--,, . ‘-, ; ; ; ;| . ,-,, . ‘, | . . | ; ;’-, . .\,,/ . ./’-,,--, . ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,………………
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; | . .,’ ; ; ;’, . .| ; ; ; | . .’-‘ . ,-‘ | . . | ; ; ; ‘-, . . .,-‘ ; ;,-‘ . ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,…………….
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ;’, . ‘-,__,-‘ . ,’ ; ; ; | . .|\ . .\ . | . . |___ ; ;} . . / ; ; ;’----‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………….
………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ . ._,,-‘ ; ; ; ; |__| .\__\ ;|_____/ ; ;/__/ ; ; ; ; (¯) ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,…………
…….......’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,………
…………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,_
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;


Aber da hätte Google auch geholfen :>


----------



## Dennypocket (27. Juli 2009)

ja danke

aber die eule, die ich suche ist ca 20cm groß
oder 15


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte auch erst er wollte die große aber diw wäre zu groß für ne sig^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

15 -20 cm Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du farfst macimal 200 pixel in der höhe haben^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich? Ich liebe diese Eulen ... keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhm ich könnte durch diese bilder en gespräch enstehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube dann gibs en bann :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh auf 4chan. xD


----------



## Dennypocket (27. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder kenn ich die sind verdammt geil^^

aber es gibt ne ca 20 zeilen hohe, mit Rauten und Strichen gebildete Eule.
Die kann man super in seine Sig geben. Es ist kein Bild wie das große hier. Sondern so ne Stricheule wo ich das männchen gemalt haben. 
Nur groß, und kam mal in nem WoW-Forum vor.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

am bestn is immernoch die hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2009)

Dennypocket schrieb:


> Die Bilder kenn ich die sind verdammt geil^^
> 
> aber es gibt ne ca 20 zeilen hohe, mit Rauten und Strichen gebildete Eule.
> Die kann man super in seine Sig geben. Es ist kein Bild wie das große hier. Sondern so ne Stricheule wo ich das männchen gemalt haben.
> Nur groß, und kam mal in nem WoW-Forum vor.



20 zeilen ist aber hier im Buffed Forum definitiv zu hoch.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das als Sig? ^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20

Vielleicht würde es so ja noch gehen.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch nie ein so sinnloses Facepalm gesehen. Im Ernst.

Das ist schon fast Epic ö.0


----------



## Xondor (28. Juli 2009)

jaja die eule oO


----------



## Night falls (28. Juli 2009)

> aber die eule, die ich suche ist ca 20cm groß
> oder 15





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw klunker darf ich deine sig irgend wan ma haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2009)

bedien dich, habe die auch nu zufällig im netz gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warte ja auf ne neue sig von kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Eulen sind ja hammer ich komm ausm lachen nemme raus


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Dieeule ist mal geil... jo frly xDDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

here it is
___
{o,o}
|)__)
-"-"-
O RLY? 

___
{ò,ó}
(__(|
-"-"-
YA RLY! 

schidde bön. btw: http://tinyurl.com/nk9mud


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://tinyurl.com/nk9mud


genial xD


----------



## ravenFlasH (1. August 2009)

Pew Pew Laserowl > Owl


----------

